# Rexx



## jdman3

Anyone know much about the REXX equipment. I have a 1-12 cab. Don't know much about it. Heavy Duty Speaker!


----------



## gtrguy

Cool, I have a couple of the REXX cabinets along with a 601 preamp and a 1602 2 channel rack 'head'. The speaker is a custom RCF L12.


----------



## fretboard

I've got a Rexx RG45 kickin' around somewhere in the basement. Want to say made in Alberta - but I can maybe confirm that by finding my carpet covered amp like the one pictured above... It was certainly Made In Canada and I know Rik Emmett did a few magazine ads for them. Believe the company was run by George Krampera who had previously been at Traynor doing their Elite and some of the Bloc line in the mid-80's. I'll slap some pics of mine up the next time it sees daylight.


----------



## jb welder

Interesting, the cab looks very yorkville-esque. And yorkville was the RCF distributor. I'd imagine George was getting parts from yorkville or maybe even having the cabs built there (Yorkville has built gear for other manufacturers including some early GK cabs IIRC).
He also went on to work for RCF after Rexx.


----------



## fretboard

Got my youngest to help me do some digging under the stairs, and pulled this bad boy out. Little scratchy on the volume knob, but besides that it's in ready-to-go shape. Serial number is 1 0073X. Different speaker than the one shown above. No distinct markings on it, although there appears to be a sticker on it peeling off that has faded to near nothingness - but if I had to guess I'd say it says "SPKR 0073X" Couldn't see anything else on it. For some reason I had originally thought it said Made In Alberta, but not the case. Made in Canada in two spots - nothing else of value to add beyond that.


----------



## NB_Terry

Yes George made these amps in Canmore Alberta back in the late 80s and early 90s. 

Very well built amps and great sounding for an SS amp. 

I had the 150 2 channel rackmount head. It sounded killer into a 412 cab.


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

anyone know where I could get an old 1602 Rexx ??

- - - Updated - - -



gtrguy said:


> Cool, I have a couple of the REXX cabinets along with a 601 preamp and a 1602 2 channel rack 'head'. The speaker is a custom RCF L12.


Wanna sell your 1602 ???


----------



## BMW-KTM

They were in fact made in Alberta. Red Deer actually. Not in town but in a small community nearby. Not Sylvan. Not Eckville. Maybe it was east. I forget the name of the little hamlet. They were all handmade using top notch quality parts. I met the guy who built them back in 1987 or 88. They initially sold quite a number of them which was enough to start mass producing them and then sales dropped off sharply. No one knows quite why. They sure rocked. The day I met the guy he said he was in Edmonton talking to a distributer. Never saw him again but I watched him kick butt on one of his amps in that music store. I'd love to own a full setup.


----------



## gtrguy

Canmore...

- - - Updated - - -



ONFLOOR AUDIO said:


> anyone know where I could get an old 1602 Rexx ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna sell your 1602 ???


Not really... too much sentimental value.


----------



## BMW-KTM

Canmore!
Right. 
What was I thinking?
Red Deer ....

D'Oh!!
(_8^(|)


----------



## NB_Terry

I specifically remember Rexx' address being Canmore. Maybe it was just a mailing address.

Here's what I found on Google

Driving directions to REXX ACOUSTICS INC. and product information about Logo is provided. Logo is a product and service created by REXX ACOUSTICS INC. in BOX 2040 , CANMORE, ALBERTA


----------



## jb welder

Scarborough rings more of a bell for me, the trademark was issued to a Scarborough address. Still not sure where they built them.
http://www.trademark247.com/company-profile-rexx+acoustics,+inc.-1295864.html
There is a McNicoll (scarborough) address listed under "current owner" here:
https://tsdr.uspto.gov/?searchType=...68&caseType=SERIAL_NO&searchType=statusSearch


----------



## Doubled

I had one of the 1st 2 rack space 610s models.
This was when George was in his Markham Ontario shop. Before he moved to Canmore.
He used to solder inside the amp while I played. Amazing man.
I just bought a RG45 today! It is amazing!

My 4th Rexx unit.
He builds Bass rigs in the UK now
Here is a link:
http://www.krampera.co.uk/


----------



## Doubled

jb welder said:


> There is a McNicoll (scarborough) address listed under "current owner" here:
> https://tsdr.uspto.gov/?searchType=...68&caseType=SERIAL_NO&searchType=statusSearch


The McNicoll shop is where i first met George. They assembled and tested the 1st ones there. Rik Emmett spent a lot of time there.


----------



## Commplexxo

Hi Guys, my old man use to work for Rexx Acoustics. This is what I remember...Rexx was started by Jiri or George Krampera in Toronto late 80's - probably 1988/9. In 1989 the business was moved (few families) from Toronto, Ontario to Canmore, Alberta - just outside of Banff National Park. George had always something cooking (ideas on perfecting the sound) so I don't know exactly when he started to push for a better sound without the use of tubes (Basis on what actually started it all - Rexx Acoustics); however, by 1989 he already had his ideas of the direction he wanted to go and quit his job with Yorkville Sound. I recall the shops Mother's Music and Long and McQuade - that's where Rexx sold their stuff. By 1991 Rexx finances were in rough shape and the company folded. From what I recall George now lives in Czech Republic, has his own company and continues his quest for the perfect sound...he has done well...

Take care,
Martin


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

A 1602 straight into a Marshall 4x12 used to sound not bad for what it was ... too bad they fell on hard times . I wonder what they would be putting out for gear today if they were still in business ?


----------



## Nick R

jdman3 said:


> Anyone know much about the REXX equipment. I have a 1-12 cab. Don't know much about it. Heavy Duty Speaker!


Hello,

There was supposed to be a switch on the back that had 3 settings; 1x12, 4x12, and 'Rexx', if I remember correctly. This was supposed to emulate different sounds.

I hung around George's shop, after I bought a 610s preamp from him in the late 80's. A true friend. I would sometimes help at trade shows. When he moved to Canmore, I would go to the 'new' factory!

The 610s was the first amp (actually a pre amp).

Next came the 1602 and the 602 (1602 being powered by 150w into 8ohms and 602 a pre amp only). It was a two channel amp with a Marshall type channel and a clean channel. Lots of pull knobs for boosts, nr, frequency shifts and an even harmonic control.

George also made a 601 and a very rare 1601 (again 1601 being powered). The 601 was a single channel amp with pre gain stage eq and post gain stage eq. It also had lots of pull knobs for boosts, etc. This model had the even harmonic control, but instead of a switch, it was variable with a pot. This amp went thru an update at some point, so the earlier ones have slightly different controls. To me both versions are great, just different.

The 602 and 601 series had a feature called input patching and output patching. This was so you could hook multiple units together without having to split cables. All nice and proper levels, impedance, etc. Easy for switching between amps, too.

Which brings us to the pedalboards. Rexx made a few really cool pedalboards. There was the standard channel switch that you got with the amp. Then there was the 701 and the 703 (I think it was 703) pedalboard. George along with James (and a few of us lucky guitarists) helped out on the design. When I say I helped out, it was really just a wish list of functions, and field testing. James and George actually made the unit!

The 701 and 703 were programmable pedalboards that could switch between any one of the pre amps, also send midi patch information to multi effects units, and also activate built in hard bypass effect loops (for non midi effects). Any combination of these parameters could be programmed into 128 presets. It had an LED segment display and channel lights that could vary in brightness as well. Of course being Rexx, it's construction was of military grade switches and shell. You could drive a car over it.

As far as stand alone power amps, there was the 1150 - single channel 150w into 8ohms and the 2150 - dual channel 150w into 8ohms. Plus a 1250 - single 250w into 8ohms.

Speakers were the 1x12 that I mentioned with the switch on the back. It's ported on the front.

Rexx also made a few 4x12 cabinets but I think just a couple of guys got them.

My favorite was the 2x12 open back. Awesome with two 75w Celestions.

The RG45 was designed by Roger Parenteau and George, hence the RG moniker. With either a Eminence or Celestion speaker, it had an effects loop and a 9 volt power supply for your pedals! It was a practice or beginner amp, but I would happily use it on smaller gigs or some recordings. I remember at a trade show, George handed one over to a young guitar player for free. The kid was so happy! That's George though, really generous.

They also made a coil tap switch for humbuckers with a special Rexx setting as well.

Someone mentioned George would be soldering changes on your amp, while you were playing through it. This is true! He was (and still is) always in search for better sound. Tweaking your amp, or your guitar!

I still have all my Rexx gear and use it as my main rig. Some of my Rexx gear is loaned around the city to players who appreciate George's designs.

Most people I've met (Roger included) say that George is a genius when it comes to electronics and sound. He is.

If I'm missing something or such, I apologize, it's been twenty something years! 

Cheers!


----------



## ONFLOOR AUDIO

Someday i will get a 1602 !!!
The hunt continues ...


Thats for the great REXX info !


----------



## TheYanChamp

I saw a 1u pre with built in power section for dirt cheap a while ago on Kijiji, didnt think much of it but it sure looked cool.


----------



## gtrguy

I've got a bunch of REXX stuff... my first 'real' setup was REXX- 1602 with a 601 patched in and a 1x12".

Currently I've got 2 x 1602, 1 x 601, and three of the 1x12" cabs.

I think it still holds up pretty well tonally but for me it's more of a nostalgia thing. I would like to know more about the "Harmonic Generator" or whatever it's called. I remember it being a relatively large blue box on the PCB with Patent Pending marked on it... curious what it consists of.


----------



## Nick R

Hello gtrguy,

The blue box on the pcb contains the 'even harmonics' circuit. It's encased in epoxy to protect the design from being copied. The idea is that you'd destroy the circuit before you ever got it open.

George designed the even harmonics circuit and an odd harmonics circuit when the 610s preamp was being developed (the odd harmonics circuit is encased in a red box).

The even harmonics circuit emulates the characteristics of a tube; tubes generate more even harmonics than odd harmonics. Transistors tend to do the opposite, more odd than even harmonics. This is why tube amps sound more focused or have a sweeter tone. Solid state amps tend to sound more fuzzy. This is one aspect of George's designs that adds some tube character in a solid state amp.

When the even harmonics knob is engaged on a 1602 (or dialed in on a 601) the sound becomes tighter, more noticeably on higher gain settings. The tone feels tied together. It becomes less forgiving, however, in a sense that intonation and tuning become more apparent. I find that I have to be more articulate in my playing, any messy fingering becomes unmasked!

I tend to leave the control 'on' (with the 1602) or dialed in close to max (with the 601), most of the time now. Just have to concentrate on getting my notes right! 

George did other things to his designs to achieve the favorable aspects of a tube circuit. How fast the amp clips, how the amp cleans up when you turn down your guitar volume, etc. I could go on...

I spent a lot of time with him, flushing out sounds on various amp designs. One time he mentioned that building a good amplifier is like science, but building a good guitar amplifier is a different story; you have to build character, tone, sound. And you have to make that character, tone and sound for different players.

Cheers!


----------



## gtrguy

I was more curious about what's inside the box... I'm familiar with what it does and the why, more curious about the 'how'. As far as I can tell, a patent may have been applied for but was never issued or I can't find any record of it anyways.


----------



## gtrguy

Nick R said:


> Which brings us to the pedalboards. Rexx made a few really cool pedalboards. There was the standard channel switch that you got with the amp. Then there was the 701 and the 703 (I think it was 703) pedalboard. George along with James (and a few of us lucky guitarists) helped out on the design. When I say I helped out, it was really just a wish list of functions, and field testing. James and George actually made the unit!
> 
> The 701 and 703 were programmable pedalboards that could switch between any one of the pre amps, also send midi patch information to multi effects units, and also activate built in hard bypass effect loops (for non midi effects). Any combination of these parameters could be programmed into 128 presets. It had an LED segment display and channel lights that could vary in brightness as well. Of course being Rexx, it's construction was of military grade switches and shell. You could drive a car over it.


Just revisiting this info on the footcontrollers- any idea where a person might be able to find a manual for one of those? I've got a 701 on the way to me. Seems maybe I've become a collector of REXX stuff at this point! LOL


----------



## KapnKrunch

Great thread. Thanks for all the info and anecdotes. I have been interested in Krampera for many years now. A friend worked at the Traynor facility when Geo. was there... he was likewise impressed with the guy's innovations.


----------



## Nick R

gtrguy said:


> Just revisiting this info on the footcontrollers- any idea where a person might be able to find a manual for one of those? I've got a 701 on the way to me. Seems maybe I've become a collector of REXX stuff at this point! LOL


Hey gtrguy,

I don't have a manual for the 701 (or any Rexx gear for that matter), as I picked mine up from George when I was passing through Canmore in '89 I think!

If you have any questions, I'd be happy to help...

There are a few things worth noting, though;

There is the pedalboard and a separate black box (the 'brain') - make sure you're getting both!

On the pedalboard there is either a XLR jack or a 1/4 inch jack. If it's a 1/4 inch jack, make sure you use a TRS patch cord to go between the pedalboard and the brain.

Beside the jack on the pedalboard, there are 3 DIP switches;

- The 1st switch adjusts the LED brightness. Up for bright, down for dim.

- The 2nd switch enables or disables program mode. Up to enable it, down to disable or lock out of program mode.

- The 3rd switch changes the midi patch number range. When it's up the range is from 1 to 128. When it is down the range is from 0 to 127.

To program; select a patch, hit program, and make any changes. Hit program again to store the changes. The green lights indicate if a channel switch or FX loop is activated. (#1 for switch 1 - #2 for switch 2 - A for FX loop)

On the 'brain' everything is clearly labelled, so it should be fairly easy to understand. Using the output patching on the amps and the 701 you should be ready to go.

One more thing, the input section on the 601 is nicer than the 1602 in my opinion... give it a try when you set up the input patching.

Cheers!


----------



## MarkM

I just found this forum and signed up to continue this thread.

I have a Rexx preamp and have fired up a home guitar studio with over 35 years of collecting real cool gear.

I will check out this forum further as I need more information and discussion.

Cheers!


----------



## MarkM

I am having difficulty with the pots on my preamp, sat for quite a few years and they are either dirty or oxidized.

Guess I will have to pull it out of the rack and take the cover off and spray the pots.


----------



## rwe333

Rik Emmett endorsed them. I remember his Guitar Player ad. 
That said, the one time I saw Triumph was during this Rexx era - the rig went down and the guitar sound was dreadful.


----------



## John Vere

Was just given a bunch of stuff a friend found at the curb marked "free stuff". He wisely though I might be interested and grabbed it all. A pair of Elite Micron 160's. 3 Nady wireless systems, A Shure SM 58 whole suitcase full of patch cords and mike clips ( most I tossed) various boom stands and a very weird 1U rack space unit I couldn't figure out exactly what it was for... Well I Googled " Rexx Model 602" and this forum was top of the page. It's actually about the only info I found but all I needed to figure out that what I had is a rare gem. 

So I fired it up using my stock Tele and a Blackstar amp set on clean. Pretty dirty so a bit disappointed,, but wait! It seems to have 2 channels? So I grabbed a sustain footswitch and sure enough when I step on it it changed to the clean channel. Very nice. It doesn't stay so I guess I just need a latching switch. 
Experimenting with the level controls it seems if you pull them out a compression kicks in. Any how this is an awesome sounding guitar pre and the more I goofed around the more I started grinning at my good fortune. So I joined this forum just to say thanks to those who supplied the info. But I will also hang around as I like this forums content.


----------



## High/Deaf

John Vere said:


> So I fired it up using my stock Tele and a Blackstar amp set on clean. Pretty dirty so a bit disappointed,, but wait! It seems to have 2 channels? So I grabbed a sustain footswitch and sure enough when I step on it it changed to the clean channel. Very nice. It doesn't stay so I guess I just need a latching switch.


Do you have an effects loop in the Blackstar? If so, you should try going Rexx 602 into the 'power amp in' (or FX return). That way, you'll be bypassing the BStar's preamp section and hear the Rexx more as it really sounds.


----------



## gtrguy

It should also be possible to alternate between the Blackstar preamp and the Rexx using the input/output patching function of the Rexx if I recall correctly.

*edit- that functionality may only be on the 601, I forget.


----------



## John Vere

I also have a 73 Princeton my son has taken possession of. I bought the Blackstar because it was pretty close on the size and punch of the Fender What I will do when I get a chance is set up my PA and run it directly into the board. I never really use the effects on the Blackstar I use my stomp boxes. This preamp might just give me the option of leaving my amp at home for gigs


----------



## MarkM

I run my Rexx into my board and use one channel on my my amp into a Marshall 4x12. I like the sound.


----------



## DaveP

Nick R,
I have a 601 preamp and a 1602 rack amp. Is there a way to switch between the two channels in the 1602, as well as 601 when it is connected to the 1602? I don't have a footswitch for the 1602 so I will have to make one I think.
Is there a way to contact you via email?
Thanks
Dave



Nick R said:


> Hey gtrguy,
> 
> I don't have a manual for the 701 (or any Rexx gear for that matter), as I picked mine up from George when I was passing through Canmore in '89 I think!
> 
> If you have any questions, I'd be happy to help...
> 
> There are a few things worth noting, though;
> 
> There is the pedalboard and a separate black box (the 'brain') - make sure you're getting both!
> 
> On the pedalboard there is either a XLR jack or a 1/4 inch jack. If it's a 1/4 inch jack, make sure you use a TRS patch cord to go between the pedalboard and the brain.
> 
> Beside the jack on the pedalboard, there are 3 DIP switches;
> 
> - The 1st switch adjusts the LED brightness. Up for bright, down for dim.
> 
> - The 2nd switch enables or disables program mode. Up to enable it, down to disable or lock out of program mode.
> 
> - The 3rd switch changes the midi patch number range. When it's up the range is from 1 to 128. When it is down the range is from 0 to 127.
> 
> To program; select a patch, hit program, and make any changes. Hit program again to store the changes. The green lights indicate if a channel switch or FX loop is activated. (#1 for switch 1 - #2 for switch 2 - A for FX loop)
> 
> On the 'brain' everything is clearly labelled, so it should be fairly easy to understand. Using the output patching on the amps and the 701 you should be ready to go.
> 
> One more thing, the input section on the 601 is nicer than the 1602 in my opinion... give it a try when you set up the input patching.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## MarkM

DaveP said:


> Nick R,
> I have a 601 preamp and a 1602 rack amp. Is there a way to switch between the two channels in the 1602, as well as 601 when it is connected to the 1602? I don't have a footswitch for the 1602 so I will have to make one I think.
> Is there a way to contact you via email?
> Thanks
> Dave



I don't know if this helps Dave but I have 602 Preamp and use a simple a/b switch using a mono 1/4" cable.


----------



## DaveP

Thanks Mark, I hadn't thought of that. I'll have to give that a try.


MarkM said:


> I don't know if this helps Dave but I have 602 Preamp and use a simple a/b switch using a mono 1/4" cable.


----------



## MarkM

Here is pictures of what I am using.


----------



## gtrguy

DaveP said:


> Nick R,
> I have a 601 preamp and a 1602 rack amp. Is there a way to switch between the two channels in the 1602, as well as 601 when it is connected to the 1602? I don't have a footswitch for the 1602 so I will have to make one I think.
> Is there a way to contact you via email?
> Thanks
> Dave


Yes, it is possible to switch between the three channels independently without any interaction between them. You connect the 601 to the 1602 using the input and output patch jacks. You'll need two footswitches- one to switch between channels on the 1602 and one to switch the 601 in. I'm pretty sure I still have a mnaual for these units around here somewhere. I'll see if I can find it and scan it for you.


----------



## PBGas

These were nifty preamps. He had some module updates that he would solder in for you if you wanted in the rack version. I met him early on when he had with the prototype. He did a lot of work out of Music city in Port Credit. Rick was in the store a lot. The store was owned by my Bro-In-Laws good friend Terry. 

George would always be modifying someones amp live on the bench while the person was playing. It was pretty neat to see and hear!!!!


----------



## DaveP

Thanks!


----------



## DaveP

That would be awesome! I have no info about these units, so anything I find out is immensely helpful. Are these simple shorting switches? My email is corky (at) hutchtel (dot) net (replace (at) with @ and (dot) with .)


gtrguy said:


> Yes, it is possible to switch between the three channels independently without any interaction between them. You connect the 601 to the 1602 using the input and output patch jacks. You'll need two footswitches- one to switch between channels on the 1602 and one to switch the 601 in. I'm pretty sure I still have a mnaual for these units around here somewhere. I'll see if I can find it and scan it for you.


----------



## gtrguy

DaveP said:


> That would be awesome! I have no info about these units, so anything I find out is immensely helpful. Are these simple shorting switches? My email is corky (at) hutchtel (dot) net (replace (at) with @ and (dot) with .)


Yes, just shorting switches. I haven’t had a chance to look but I’m sure I have the manual.


----------



## DaveP

Great, I have an old broken double footswitch I can probably re-purpose into a switch for each unit. Thanks for the help!


gtrguy said:


> Yes, just shorting switches. I haven’t had a chance to look but I’m sure I have the manual.


----------



## Nick R

DaveP said:


> Nick R,
> I have a 601 preamp and a 1602 rack amp. Is there a way to switch between the two channels in the 1602, as well as 601 when it is connected to the 1602? I don't have a footswitch for the 1602 so I will have to make one I think.
> Is there a way to contact you via email?
> Thanks
> Dave


Hey Dave,

grtguy is right. Any standard foot switch that shorts out will do. One to switch between the 2 channels of the 1602 and another one to switch over to the 601. When you use the output patching, make the 601 last before you go back the the return of 1602.

IMO the input section of the 601 is nicer. If you want to try this plug the guitar into the 601 input, then using the input patching on the back, feed the 601 into the 1602 input patch.

Cheers!


----------



## Nick R

Nick R said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> grtguy is right. Any standard foot switch that shorts out will do. One to switch between the 2 channels of the 1602 and another one to switch over to the 601. When you use the output patching, make the 601 last before you go back the the return of 1602.
> 
> IMO the input section of the 601 is nicer. If you want to try this plug the guitar into the 601 input, then using the input patching on the back, feed the 601 into the 1602 input patch.
> 
> Cheers!





Nick R said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> grtguy is right. Any standard foot switch that shorts out will do. One to switch between the 2 channels of the 1602 and another one to switch over to the 601. When you use the output patching, make the 601 last before you go back the the return of 1602.
> 
> IMO the input section of the 601 is nicer. If you want to try this plug the guitar into the 601 input, then using the input patching on the back, feed the 601 into the 1602 input patch.
> 
> Cheers!





Nick R said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> grtguy is right. Any standard foot switch that shorts out will do. One to switch between the 2 channels of the 1602 and another one to switch over to the 601. When you use the output patching, make the 601 last before you go back the the return of 1602.
> 
> IMO the input section of the 601 is nicer. If you want to try this plug the guitar into the 601 input, then using the input patching on the back, feed the 601 into the 1602 input patch.
> 
> Cheers!


Looking at the picture of the 601/1602, your 601 appears to be 1st generation. The difference being that the even harmonic control is a switch and not variable. In the 2nd gen versions, the shift knob becomes a variable even harmonic control and the pre mid eq is fixed. I have not seen a 1st gen 601 in a while. My 1st gen 601 is on a permanent loan to a player that preferred 1st gen over 2nd gen. They are both equally good, if you ask me...


----------



## Nick R

The more I think about it, I’m not sure if a 2nd gen 601 was ever released. Mine is a prototype, with older silk screenings just blacked out. Internally the new controls are hand wired too. I’m trying to remember the time line of when I got the newer 601.

I do remember getting the first pedalboard, though. George and James were still in Toronto when it was being developed. It was a big board with a lot more buttons, amp switching and midi weren’t intergrated yet, and it had this massive military style connection on the side. A multi dip switch underneath to vary functions too. There were probably only four made. I toured across the country one summer with mine. In Canmore on the way out west, George showed me the production 701. On the way back east, a couple of weeks later, I picked up the ‘new’ 701. My friend still has my old ‘prototype’ pedalboard. I remember for the proto, James would burn a new chip with an eprom burner, if I wanted more functions. He used an ultraviolet light to erase the chip, then he’d recode it. This was when they were still on McNicoll. That shop was my second home. Donuts & CocaCola, oscilloscopes & guitars and late nights...


----------



## gtrguy

DaveP said:


> That would be awesome! I have no info about these units, so anything I find out is immensely helpful. Are these simple shorting switches? My email is corky (at) hutchtel (dot) net (replace (at) with @ and (dot) with .)


Finally put my hands on the REXX manual. Will get it scanned and post as soon as 
I have a chance.


----------



## Lex30

hello, I have a REXX 602 someone could tell me what is the function of the "patch in" jack? thank you, musically.
perhaps "Line in"


----------



## Tedisonic

Is this Nick that used to show up at Rexx in Canmore? This is Ted. I did the test and repair there. I opened a channel on telegram. Let's direct as many as possible to the discussion there. Rexx Acoustics on Telegram messenger.

I have some bad news. James Freeman from Rexx Acoustics passed away in Nov 2020.


----------



## PBGas

So neat hearing all this info about the Rexx stuff. As a kid, I was right in the middle of it when this stuff was first made. George used to work out of the basement at Music City in Port Credit and I remember playing through the earliest prototype of it. Was so cool to see a product develop. I had one of the early 2U units and liked it a lot. I remember bringing it to George at one of the factory spaces he had somewhere (trying to remember)....maybe Whitby? He had soldered in a new module for me that changed the dynamics of it. Was great. He was way ahead of his time with this stuff.


----------



## gtrguy

I realized I never did scan that manual. Here it is for anyone that's curious to check it out. And for anyone that has multiple units, make sure to check out the section at the end on input and output patching to get the most out of the units.


----------



## Tedisonic

gtrguy said:


> I realized I never did scan that manual. Here it is for anyone that's curious to check it out. And for anyone that has multiple units, make sure to check out the section at the end on inout and output patching to get the most out of the units.


Wow thanks gtrguy! I started a Rexx_Acoustics group on Telegram messenger and posted this pdf. You're welcome to join. Ted


----------



## MarkM

You know when I was going through some old Guitar Player mags to purge them I think I saw a Rexx Product Sheet that was in colour. I will try to find it and get it up here.


----------



## Nick R

Tedisonic said:


> Is this Nick that used to show up at Rexx in Canmore? This is Ted. I did the test and repair there. I opened a channel on telegram. Let's direct as many as possible to the discussion there. Rexx Acoustics on Telegram messenger.
> 
> I have some bad news. James Freeman from Rexx Acoustics passed away in Nov 2020.


Hey Ted,

Nice to hear from you! Hope you’re well.

Yeah it’s me! Sorry to hear about James. He was always generous with his time to me, especially when they were here in Toronto. That’s too bad. I don’t think that he was much older than me.

I haven’t seen Roger in years either. He did rewire a console for my friend when he first came back east. But that was in the 90’s! He was wearing his Rexx jacket! I still have the tremolo unit he made for me, it’s great.

The last time I saw George was in 1999, I think. He came to Toronto and we got together at a recording studio I was working at. We ended up rewiring the monitor bus. Always tweaking with George!

It’s too bad that last amp that he was working on, never saw the light of day. It was on a breadboard in his office. From what I remember, it sounded awesome!


----------



## Tedisonic

Nick R said:


> Hey Ted,
> 
> Nice to hear from you! Hope you’re well.
> 
> Yeah it’s me! Sorry to hear about James. He was always generous with his time to me, especially when they were here in Toronto. That’s too bad. I don’t think that he was much older than me.
> 
> I haven’t seen Roger in years either. He did rewire a console for my friend when he first came back east. But that was in the 90’s! He was wearing his Rexx jacket! I still have the tremolo unit he made for me, it’s great.
> 
> The last time I saw George was in 1999, I think. He came to Toronto and we got together at a recording studio I was working at. We ended up rewiring the monitor bus. Always tweaking with George!
> 
> It’s too bad that last amp that he was working on, never saw the light of day. It was on a breadboard in his office. From what I remember, it sounded awesome!


Unfortunately James died of cancer. He was the guy who designed the Rexx 701 Midi Footswitch. I miss him every day.

I've been to the Czech Republic 20 times to see George at the kv2audio.com factory during my 13 years in Moscow. 10,000m sq of awesome! His son George Jr runs the company. George Sr can't fly anymore because of his heart attack years ago. That doesn't stop him from driving to Italy to meet with the guys at Eighteen Sound and B&C Speakers. Both companies exist because of him. As for the breadboard I took the design further with a couple prototypes about 30 years ago. I have a full design in the works complete with an FV-1 chip on each channel. I just need time to get to it. Are you in touch with Aldo?


----------



## Tedisonic

Tedisonic said:


> Unfortunately James died of cancer. He was the guy who designed the Rexx 701 Midi Footswitch. I miss him every day.
> 
> I've been to the Czech Republic 20 times to see George at the kv2audio.com factory during my 13 years in Moscow. 10,000m sq of awesome! His son George Jr runs the company. George Sr can't fly anymore because of his heart attack years ago. That doesn't stop him from driving to Italy to meet with the guys at Eighteen Sound and B&C Speakers. Both companies exist because of him. As for the breadboard I took the design further with a couple prototypes about 30 years ago. I have a full design in the works complete with an FV-1 chip on each channel. I just need time to get to it. Are you in touch with Aldo?


Let's get people gathering at the Rexx_Acoustics group on Telegram. One more note: On the 1602 or 602 if you change the gain op-amp from a TL072 to an MC1458 or LM1458, I think you will like the sound a lot more. It will lose the shrillness in the highs. I would also add about a 420pF cap from output to the minus input. Not sure what or if any cap is across the feedback in the production models. Just don't remember. TL072 was used mostly because Aldo wanted the attack on the highs because of his playing style where most people wouldn't want it.


----------



## Nick R

Tedisonic said:


> Unfortunately James died of cancer. He was the guy who designed the Rexx 701 Midi Footswitch. I miss him every day.
> 
> I've been to the Czech Republic 20 times to see George at the kv2audio.com factory during my 13 years in Moscow. 10,000m sq of awesome! His son George Jr runs the company. George Sr can't fly anymore because of his heart attack years ago. That doesn't stop him from driving to Italy to meet with the guys at Eighteen Sound and B&C Speakers. Both companies exist because of him. As for the breadboard I took the design further with a couple prototypes about 30 years ago. I have a full design in the works complete with an FV-1 chip on each channel. I just need time to get to it. Are you in touch with Aldo?


Ted, you’re smiles, to me!

Sorry, I haven’t seen Aldo since the last time Rexx did a trade show here.

Yeah, I remember James started the 701 when they were here. I went into some detail in a earlier post. I’ll go a bit deeper because it was James’ project. Just a few of us had prototypes, it was a big unit! It was a two tier 701, with a 2 inch multi-pin coaxial military strength threaded connector, on the side. The bottom tier was for amp switching and any other analog type stuff. The top tier for midi transmission, etc. Digital stuff. It had a gigantic Rexx logo that would face the audience. George or James probably silk screened it. There were dip switches through an opening underneath. Make sure you don’t accidentally flip one, or at least write down how they should go! - ‘Hello James? My board is not working!’ Each users’ proto board had different preferences. James was trying to cater to the group of beta testers. I was doing live gigs and studio sessions at the time, reporting back to James with wishes. I would sit and chat in his office, while he re-programmed the eprom chip with updates. 610s days. He had so much patience. The tech back then was limited, but they were way ahead of their time, making our sonic dreams come true! The production unit still works. Even after 30+ years!

I remember Aldo’s guitar, ruby red with a custom hex pickup and a preamp for each string! When he played, it kinda sounded like a harmonizer. There was little modulation from other strings. Really unique.

I’d like to know more about the breadboard amp - I think we were calling it the ‘bluesman’, if I’m not mistaken, George was going to add reverb and had I requested, of course, tremolo - thanks, Roger! Also, I think he was going to make the pilot light purple! I fell down a mountain with George, one afternoon talking about it. Banff. I convinced a great guitar player friend to come to Canmore just to play through the breadboard. Justin. He was blown away! George ended up bringing him to Chicago for Namm.

P.S. Roger’s office didn’t have a window, so they chiseled one out of the wall.


----------



## Nick R

Didn’t James make a bigger pedalboard? One with multiple fx loops? A 702 - 703, or something like that?


----------



## Nick R

Tedisonic said:


> Let's get people gathering at the Rexx_Acoustics group on Telegram. One more note: On the 1602 or 602 if you change the gain op-amp from a TL072 to an MC1458 or LM1458, I think you will like the sound a lot more. It will lose the shrillness in the highs. I would also add about a 420pF cap from output to the minus input. Not sure what or if any cap is across the feedback in the production models. Just don't remember. TL072 was used mostly because Aldo wanted the attack on the highs because of his playing style where most people wouldn't want it.


Are the op amps socketed or soldered in?


----------



## Paul Running

Tedisonic said:


> complete with an FV-1 chip


By any chance would you have experience with the DEV board for that device? If so, I would be interested to hear your opinion on it's operation.
I have experimented with the Coolaudio V1000 a bit and find it somewhat limited...support is slim and I ended up putting it aside a few years back. I would appreciate any comments you may offer on the FV-1 development.


----------



## Nick R

I’d love to hear that ‘breadboard’ amp!


----------



## Tedisonic

Nick R said:


> Didn’t James make a bigger pedalboard? One with multiple fx loops? A 702 - 703, or something like that?


Just the 701 that was actually produced in Canmore. I think at the beginning he reverse engineered an ADA and that would have been in Ontario.


----------



## Tedisonic

Nick R said:


> Are the op amps socketed or soldered in?


They are soldered onto single sided board so be careful removing it. Use a solder sucker and/or solder wick and then make sure that each pin is freely moving before removing the IC. Don't use too much heat or the copper trace will lift. If it lifts I suppose you could super glue it back if it's not mangled. If mangled, add a jumper. At that point I would recommend adding a decent DIP8 socket so you can put the TL072 back in if you are disappointed with the outcome.


----------



## Tedisonic

Paul Running said:


> By any chance would you have experience with the DEV board for that device? If so, I would be interested to hear your opinion on it's operation.
> I have experimented with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit and find it somewhat limited...support is slim and I ended up putting it aside a few years back. I would appreciate any comments you may offer on the FV-1 development.


Hi Paul. I don't 'yet' but I did download Spincad Designer. The executable is a jar file. It can be download at GITHUB. I have played with it a bit but have not tested it. You can create effects and then actually hear them on your computer! I will use it because of price and functionality. It was recommended to me by Mike Paznak a long time friend at Long & McQuade south in Calgary. My plan is to have a USB on the back of the amp so people can create their own effects and load them into slots 8 to 15.

SpinCAD-Designer


----------



## Tedisonic

Nick R said:


> Ted, you’re smiles, to me!
> 
> Sorry, I haven’t seen Aldo since the last time Rexx did a trade show here.
> 
> Yeah, I remember James started the 701 when they were here. I went into some detail in a earlier post. I’ll go a bit deeper because it was James’ project. Just a few of us had prototypes, it was a big unit! It was a two tier 701, with a 2 inch multi-pin coaxial military strength threaded connector, on the side. The bottom tier was for amp switching and any other analog type stuff. The top tier for midi transmission, etc. Digital stuff. It had a gigantic Rexx logo that would face the audience. George or James probably silk screened it. There were dip switches through an opening underneath. Make sure you don’t accidentally flip one, or at least write down how they should go! - ‘Hello James? My board is not working!’ Each users’ proto board had different preferences. James was trying to cater to the group of beta testers. I was doing live gigs and studio sessions at the time, reporting back to James with wishes. I would sit and chat in his office, while he re-programmed the eprom chip with updates. 610s days. He had so much patience. The tech back then was limited, but they were way ahead of their time, making our sonic dreams come true! The production unit still works. Even after 30+ years!
> 
> I remember Aldo’s guitar, ruby red with a custom hex pickup and a preamp for each string! When he played, it kinda sounded like a harmonizer. There was little modulation from other strings. Really unique.
> 
> I’d like to know more about the breadboard amp - I think we were calling it the ‘bluesman’, if I’m not mistaken, George was going to add reverb and had I requested, of course, tremolo - thanks, Roger! Also, I think he was going to make the pilot light purple! I fell down a mountain with George, one afternoon talking about it. Banff. I convinced a great guitar player friend to come to Canmore just to play through the breadboard. Justin. He was blown away! George ended up bringing him to Chicago for Namm.
> 
> P.S. Roger’s office didn’t have a window, so they chiseled one out of the wall.


I heard the Bluesman only once and it was incredible. I don't remember the story about what happened to it but I can ask George when I see him later this year.

The breadboard you are referring to could have been the prototype for the 601. The breadboard I am referring to was done just before George went to RCF. 

Yes George took a sledge hammer and knocked out a single cinderblock down to the parking lot below. Glad I wasn't standing there!


----------



## Tedisonic

Nick R said:


> I’d love to hear that ‘breadboard’ amp!


You wouldn't like it, it has too much gain


----------



## Nick R

Tedisonic said:


> I heard the Bluesman only once and it was incredible. I don't remember the story about what happened to it but I can ask George when I see him later this year.
> 
> The breadboard you are referring to could have been the prototype for the 601. The breadboard I am referring to was done just before George went to RCF.
> 
> Yes George took a sledge hammer and knocked out a single cinderblock down to the parking lot below. Glad I wasn't standing there!


I have different 601’s than the stock ones. Mine have the even harmonic as a variable knob, instead of a pull switch. A couple of the pots and components are hand wired. Part of the silk screening has been blacked out with a marker. I think the input gain is a bit hotter too. It feels hotter than the 1602.

I brought Justin out to Canmore specifically to test the bluesman. It was a great sounding amp, and a bit of a departure from the 601-602 sound, in my opinion.

Please tell George I say hello, when you see him.


----------



## Tedisonic

Nick R said:


> I have different 601’s than the stock ones. Mine have the even harmonic as a variable knob, instead of a pull switch. A couple of the pots and components are hand wired. Part of the silk screening has been blacked out with a marker. I think the input gain is a bit hotter too. It feels hotter than the 1602.
> 
> I brought Justin out to Canmore specifically to test the bluesman. It was a great sounding amp, and a bit of a departure from the 601-602 sound, in my opinion.
> 
> Please tell George I say hello, when you see him.



I will. Is there anyway to DM on this site?


----------



## jb welder

Tedisonic said:


> I will. Is there anyway to DM on this site?


If I hover over your user name, there is a 'message' option. If I do that for @Nick R , I don't see that option. To me, that indicates he has the PM feature turned off for his account.


----------



## Tedisonic

jb welder said:


> If I hover over your user name, there is a 'message' option. If I do that for @Nick R , I don't see that option. To me, that indicates he has the PM feature turned off for his account.


Thanks JB


----------



## Nick R

Tedisonic said:


> I will. Is there anyway to DM on this site?


I’d love to figure that out to, Ted.


----------



## Nick R

Nick R said:


> I’d love to figure that out to, Ted.


And jb welder.


----------



## Mark Brown

Nick R said:


> I’d love to figure that out to, Ted.


The secondary option is up in the upper right hand corner, where you avatar is. A single click on that brings the expanded menu. From there, navigate to conversations and you can create a message and add users at will.


----------



## jb welder

@Tedisonic @Nick R 
when I hover over Nick's avatar now there is a 'message' option at the lower right of the box that opens up. So I assume he has turned on the messaging feature now or it got fixed.
I'm on desktop so I can't say if it works the same way on a phone.


----------



## Tedisonic

Nick R said:


> I’d love to figure that out to, Ted.


Looks like you did get going Nick, unfortunately you don't check your messages!


----------



## Tommy Tomorrow

ONFLOOR AUDIO said:


> anyone know where I could get an old 1602 Rexx ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna sell your 1602 ???


I've got a Rexx 1602 for sale if still interested.


----------

